# Vendor list for the nat'l specialty



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Everything you can imagine for your Havanese... and some special items for you too! Stop by and visit our vendor booths inside and outside of the ballroom.

Here is the list of vendors. At least two of our vendors are Havanese Forum members:


*Originals by Omar*
14k dog jewelry, some silver
www.originalsbyomar.com

*Mommy's Moments*
Hav pillows, cloisonne pins, car magnets, wood items, note cards, purses

*Pants for Dogs*
Panties, cummerbands (bellybands) toys, cooling products
www.pantsfordogs.com

*Sit Up n Beg*
Soft leather show equipment/collars, leads Genuine Swarovski crystals
www.situpnbeg.com

*Pet Themed Elements*
Dog house/beds & bowls
www.themedpetelements.com

*A Spot Above*
Coffee, tea, rhinestone shirts, bags, bedding, etc.
www.havaneseshop.com

*It's Raining Cats & Dogs*
Distinctive, unique & affordable jewelry in crystal pendants, beaded necklaces & charm necklaces
www.itsrainingcatsanddogs.net

*Magnolia's*
Beaded leads, satin crate pads, bellybands, sunscreens, snoods

*Pretty Creations*
Custom breed pins, pendants, number and card cases. Handpainted HAVs on jewelry (bring photos), grooming apparel, show jackets, pawprint luggage, tote bags, small breed carriers.

*Whitman's Sharpening & Chris Christensen*
Scissors, clippers, blades, dryers, brushes, combs, etc. and Chris Christensen products
www.whitmansharpening.com​


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Bringing MasterCard!!!!!
Carole


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'm bringing them all Carole!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

YES !!! I was hoping there'd be more vendors than at last year's show. :whoo:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I am in trouble, must be good girl, must be good girl.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Make sure you stop at Julie's first...*

We gotta support one of our own! Carole was wearing her pins yesterday...and they are so great!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Themed Pet Elements is me  So come by & see my booth!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*So cute!*

I went to your website, that stuff is really neat. I hope you also do well!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

oh boy i am in trouble.....


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Me too Megan.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Rikidaisy said:


> I went to your website, that stuff is really neat. I hope you also do well!


Aww ty! I hope so as this will pretty much be the launch of the company..


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Can't wait to see it all in person Renee! So many talented people on the forum!!!

Julie-Are we getting a preview of anything that will be in Chicago?


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Renee,

Neat stuff! I really liked the piece that your dogs are laying on, on the home page.

I hope you have a good show!

Beverly


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

There is a possibility of having one more vendor added to the list, but we won't know until early next week. There is going to be a lot of variety! This is exciting.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow! That is quite a list of vendors.  I wonder who I'll be neighbors too? 

I will have the forum calendar in my vendor space as well for those interested in helping support HCA and the forum calendar that Ryan so wonderfully put together for us.:hug:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Make sure you stop at Julie's first...


Rikidaisy said:


> We gotta support one of our own! Carole was wearing her pins yesterday...and they are so great!


That is very sweet Linda. Thank you.:kiss:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't know how I could forget this----I've been working on this all week:brick: But--for those who would like to see the Forum Quilt going to Canada Rescue--it will be in my vendor space each day (although kinda folded up as to not let something happen to it) but at night it will be in my room. If you would like to see it or photograph it layed out on a bed,please just ask. You will welcome to stop by my room and I will accomidate you as much as possible. This quilt will be leaving for Canada at the end of Nationals. It has a plane trip ahead of it. lane:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Julie said:


> Make sure you stop at Julie's first...


I will, because I want to meet Julie!!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

That's right! I'd forgotten that you said you'd have the Cdn. quilt, Julie. Yaaaaaaayy!! I will definitely want to see that. Who's bringing it to Canada with them?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm posting this so you will all hold me accountable: Jeanne (Maddies Mom) gave me money for the calendar. Please, please, please - someone remind me to pick up her copy! LOL I'm afraid I'm going to be so distracted that I won't remember, but I need someone to come poke me and ask if I have her calendar. Julie? Ryan? Anyone?! Purdy please.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

And I'm getting one for Suzanne! Please don't let me forget!

I'm counting the hours!
See you all soon!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

When do you leave Beverly? I'm out of here in six hours. Chi-town, here I come!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Oh my Kimberly! Lucky you! Have a very safe trip!

I don't leave until Tues morning, just before 6AM, but I'm just so excited!

See you soon!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Kimberly,

Don't worry, I will remind you about Jeanne's calendar! Bev, same for u!
It's now in my todo list on my bb.

Ryan


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> When do you leave Beverly? I'm out of here in six hours. Chi-town, here I come!


Whoaa! Already???? See you Wednesday!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Wooooohoo ! Let the countdown begin!!!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey guys! I updated my website. So,here is a preview of what will be in my booth for those of you who are interested 

www.themedpetelements.com

These beds will be in my booth:
Sea-Esta Key Island Bed & Fantasea Dream Boat Bed
INTERmix Daybed
Anubis Temple Bed
Castle Bed


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Wow those beds look awesome! See you on Thursday!

Ryan


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*I'd like the boat bed for me...*

So since I'm home on the range and not seeing all this cool stuff, please promise to send tons of photos all of you!

And make sure to bid on those gorgeous quilts too!

And if you see anything that Riki and Daisy MUST have, please send links!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Those beds are works of art, incredible!!!


----------

